# Xbox 360 wireless controller



## Flink (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi!

I’m new to FreeBSD and I’m currently trying to build a media center with it (with XBMC as a frontend). All seems rather well except for one thing: my Xbox 360 wireless controller seems to be not working at all  I’ve read some topics that wired controllers seem to work but nothing on wireless ones. The controller is listed as

```
ugen1.3: <Microsoft> at usbus1
```
I tried to use uhidd but with no luck (nothing happens).

Has anyone an idea please?


----------



## BrockyL (Jun 27, 2014)

xbox-linux has a free opensource solution and although it uses the huge boost library the example usbdebug program only uses it for a simple hex conversion so it is easy to strip out then from there the association and xbox360 wireless protocol can be statically copied into the source and I even got this working in windows with a regular wired force feedback xbox controller if you come up with a good frequency demultiplexor you let me know so i can hook up more motors per controller.


----------

